# How about language or category/genre restrictions on suggestions?



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

Yo no hablo Espanol, though my Tivo frequently offers suggestion en espanol. Perhaps I would appreciate the shows, but I cannot understand them. It would be nice to be able to screen them out by language.

Also, I'd like to have suggestions not record anything that's made for children, for example. Although I have some children's shows (for my kid) as season passes, we don't necessarily want similar or related shows being chosen for us. It would be nice if you could select/deselect categories in the suggestions area.

Pete


----------



## Krosis (May 10, 2004)

NewYorkLaw said:


> Yo no hablo Espanol, though my Tivo frequently offers suggestion en espanol. Perhaps I would appreciate the shows, but I cannot understand them. It would be nice to be able to screen them out by language.
> Pete


 :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------

